# Dog always stretches



## teckk (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a 4 year old Yellow Lab named Jake. Jake is an explosive athlete and very muscular. I'm not concerned about how much he stretches, I'm just wondering why. Is it submissive posturing or is it just stretching out the muscles because they get stiff? He does this mostly in the house while he is somewhat relaxed but not necessarily after nap or a long period of resting. Also, after he stretches out he usually lowers his head and rests it on my leg and rubs the side of my leg with his head. What is that behavior? Is this simply showing affection? Other than a little dominant/aggressive behavior to other dogs he is pretty well rounded. Oh yeah, He's also got the supercharged nitro energy that a Lab should have.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

I've read that dogs exhibit stretching as a greeting..does he do it like when you come home? I read this in Brenda Aloff's Canine Body Language book, but I cannot seem to locate where. I'll keep looking. My dogs do this too..when I come home...they stretch to greet me . That's why I was so intrigued when I read this section. There's another reason too that I cannot remember...i'll keep looking

Oh, here it is. This is directly quoted from the book _Canine Body Language: A Photographic Guide_ by Brenda Aloff. She calls it the Greeting "I love you" Stretch. 

"The Greeting Stretch is a posture used only towards someone the dog likes and with whom he is comfortable. There is also a version of this where the dog leans forward and stretches his rear legs out behind him. My dogs use this with me frequently when they approach me or I approach them. Sometimes the "front" stretch, where the dog lowers the elbows, is followed immediately by a "rear" stretch, in which the dog leans forward and drags the rear legs out behind him."

She goes on to say...

"It is very flattering to have a dog greet you in this unrestrained, friendly and very respectful manner. This greeting acknowledges your personal space and is a request for the two of you to interact." 

awwww. your dog loves you.


----------



## teckk (Oct 15, 2008)

He's usually too fired up to bow/stretch when I come home. He usually does this when he is more relaxed.


----------

